# I wish..............



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I wish I had the room and the time for this MH.............
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170414375515&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
..............it looks great fun.
curlyboy


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It looks like a hearse 8O 8O 8O

I'm not quite ready for one of those :?

Alan H


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Looks like a 'Torcar' - made in Devon.

May be wrong, but they were the market leaders in car-based conversions. Unusual to see a Morris Oxford on a K plate?

This is purpose built - not a home conversion - and with a reserve of £2k, seems well valued...
regards
Carl


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*cool kamper*

Like you say Carl, a very rare piece of kit, If only i had more room :wink:

Les


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Common as muck :wink:










Note, the reg no is very close to the ebay vehicle, guess the converter bought a batch.

Here's a link to where I found the image CLICK

I was interested as my grandfather drove the commercial version of this vehicle, a black Morris half ton like this one, also a "K" reg I think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I had our RV like this back again. Not in these colours though.

http://tinyurl.com/yj4clmj

Ray.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Blimey, this is posher than our house!!

val


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Where did the bed go in the Morris - down the middle on the floor, or is it a day van?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Been doing a bit of research and have come up with the following extract from a road-test carried out in 1971......

_"The base vehicle is the BMC half ton van which when provided with the almost full length elevating roof can be expanded into a surprisingly spacious bed sitter for two. The double bed is made by mating the folded flat individual front seats with the cushions of the bench type rear seat. With the bed in position there is still ample floor space remaining, more in fact, than there is in some bigger models. The bed would be effectively bigger if BMC could be persuaded to fit a smaller steering wheel, and its shape makes it more comfortable to sleep head to feet.

The kitchen at the rear is well endowed with a full sized caravan cooker and an adequate sink, which is supplied with water by a hand pump fed from a 6 gallon underfloor tank made of fibreglass. A cool box is supplied as standard, a top loading refrigerator as an extra. Small roof lockers supplement the kitchen storage space and a respectable amount of hanging space (for a motor caravan) is provided in the double-doored wardrobe. Under the wardrobe floor a ventilated locker holds the Camping Gaz bottle and there is room alongside for a spare."_

More specifically - it is based on the Morris 1/2 ton van (no name designation) and was called a SUN-TOR.....made by Torcars, Torrington in Devon. Very few were made before BMC stopped production to change to the Marina (at which point Torcars then carried on converting Marinas).

Managed to find a couple of pics - one showing the interior....
Regards
Carl


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Hi all
> Been doing a bit of research and have come up with the following extract from a road-test carried out in 1971......
> 
> _"The base vehicle is the BMC half ton van which when provided with the almost full length elevating roof can be expanded into a surprisingly spacious bed sitter for two. The double bed is made by mating the folded flat individual front seats with the cushions of the bench type rear seat. With the bed in position there is still ample floor space remaining, more in fact, than there is in some bigger models. The bed would be effectively bigger if BMC could be persuaded to fit a smaller steering wheel, and its shape makes it more comfortable to sleep head to feet.
> ...


Those were the days-------- and you didn't need a degree to fix um.

Wobby


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The 'BMC' car derived vans were never designated with the 'names' of their car bases. It is also interesting to note that in the case of the Morris 1/2 ton van on which this conversion was built, the van itself is actually based on a previous model of car, not the one current at the time of it's build. In one of Carl's pictures you will see a Morris Oxford car next to the Sun-Tor which is a successor to the type on which the Sun-Tor is based.

The car base for the Morris van on which the Sun-Tor is based was an Austin A50, not a Morris. There was no 'BMC badge engineered' Morris version of the Austin A50 and there was no van version of the Austin A55/A60 or equivalent Morris Oxford.

The 'Morris 1/2 ton van' was badge engineering at it's best ( or worst ) according to point of view  

This wouldn't happen now would it? ...... oh!

Fiat / Peugeot / Citroen ........ Swift / Bessacar / Ace ........ just to get back on topic  

Harvey


----------

